# FEMALE ALDABRA // ANY OPINIONS



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 17, 2012)

*We are considering this very large female aldabra for our breeding program. I can share that she is 35" x 26" and about 300 pounds. Any thoughts? *


----------



## tortadise (Oct 17, 2012)

Go for it. Shes a beaut. I think she would be a great companion with alpha and cowboy the big boys


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 17, 2012)

Big, Mature, Great looking. Big clutches. New blood. She will pay for herself quickly. When do you pick her up?


----------



## Vincentdhr (Oct 17, 2012)

She looks great! I can't wait to see some pictures of her and the herd.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 17, 2012)

I say go for it Greg! She's a beauty!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 17, 2012)

Do it, do it, do it, lol.....


----------



## wellington (Oct 17, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad. The shell damage only, but not bad as long as it isnt a sign of a health issues at this point. Is she one that I emailed you about? She's big. As long as healthy, I would go for it. Keep us updated.


----------



## CharlieM (Oct 17, 2012)

Everyone here is wanting that tortoise to go home with you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like she MAY have suffered from MBD when she was a lot smaller, judging from the sloping over her hips. But she looks pretty darned good now. I say, if you can afford the price, get her!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2012)

Shell looks a little rough, but I don't see any major problems.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice young lady!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 17, 2012)

Get her!!!!!


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 17, 2012)

She looks good


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone near LA and would like to check this big girl out? My plan is to fly out first opportunity.


----------



## dannel (Oct 18, 2012)

I never knew that Aldabras were so BIG!!!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Oct 18, 2012)

She's a stunning beauty !!! Go for it


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2012)

is she proven? no trouble laying? age?


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm on with Laura about making sure all of the important questions are answered prior to purchasing her...she will be part of your breeding program and even at a good price, that size Aldabra will cost some pretty coins I think it's a good idea to have her looked at prior to purchasing so I hope someone has replied who lives close to the LA area? Getting her from a reliable person is extremely important as well, but Greg you already know that


----------



## BodaTort1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there someone you trust in CA that can do a complete physical? You know look under the hood and kick the tires so to speak..


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 18, 2012)

She's cute. Based on that, I say yes.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow this one is in CA? what a small world.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2012)

LA or L.A.?

It looks awfully dry there, so I'm guessing Los Angeles. PM me Greg. I'd love to go have a look see.

And if you are flying out here, dinner is on me. And bring your bite sleeve, or you can borrow one of mine. I'm working a Czech shepherd right now that will knock your socks off!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 18, 2012)

Tom said:


> *
> 
> It looks awfully dry there, so I'm guessing Los Angeles. PM me Greg. I'd love to go have a look see.
> 
> And if you are flying out here, dinner is on me. And bring your bite sleeve, or you can borrow one of mine. I'm working a Czech shepherd right now that will knock your socks off!!!*



*WOW, That would be great!

PM sent.*


----------



## ascott (Oct 18, 2012)

Greg, she looks like she would benefit greatly from living in your climate and especially in your beautiful paradise jungle....now, from a professional stand point----I have no direct experience in selection of a breeding tort....you on the other hand have and therefore I am sure you will make the best decision for you and this beautiful tort...


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Oct 20, 2012)

That is really nice of you, Tom. 
Aldabraman, I was actually going to suggest you pm Tom and ask him about looking at it for you. I know that San Clemente is not really close to L.A. but the distance is not horrendous. I am from the L.A. area and my parents lived in O.C. so the area is familiar to me. 
I know nothing about breeding tortoises but she looks nice aside from her back end. Do you think it would hamper her ability to lay eggs or get pregnant? Again, I know nothing.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 20, 2012)

looks good to me..


----------

